# Alright, alright, if you insist, just a few more...



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

**sigh* You people and your kitten addictions :roll: 

:lol: :lol: *





































*Could you get any more relaxed?*










*Relaxing in the sun after breakfast: full bellies, warm nap spot, life is good...*


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Yin and Yang :wink: *


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww. I think Miko grows on me more each time I see the kittens. They are too cute.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry but you have not met todays quota of enough pictures! :mrgreen:


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

cute, cute, cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Adorable as always! :wink:


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

> Sorry but you have not met todays quota of enough pictures!


Ditto!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay -- the picture of PJ stretched out, and the one of Stephanie stretching by the window....just killed me. I have died from cuteness overload/desire to snuggle the kitties. RIP Julie.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> Okay -- the picture of PJ stretched out, and the one of Stephanie stretching by the window....just killed me. I have died from cuteness overload/desire to snuggle the kitties. RIP Julie.


The stretch in the window picture got me too!! Lori is also dead of cuteness overload. :mrgreen:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

OMG... i love sleeping cats, they're so beautiful


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Marsh does the tongue too?!! I love it! The boys will do that when they're _really_ relaxed. Soooo cute


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Love pictures.

RarePuss your picture of your cat looks identical to our Falcore.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

MJColeNC said:


> Love pictures.
> 
> RarePuss your picture of your cat looks identical to our Falcore.


Well... now you HAVE to post Falcore's pictures for me!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

MJColeNC said:


> Love pictures.
> 
> RarePuss your picture of your cat looks identical to our Falcore.


Marsh is a Munchkin though -- he has short legs! Cutie pie, I love him.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Man I die everytime too seeing these cute pictures, how cute can they get :?:


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

Awww looks like my lily!!!


----------

